# Does anybody just use scissors to do a puppy cut?



## Maxmom

I have decided to stop spending so much money on getting my dogs groomed. Should I invest in clippers or can I just use some good shears that I already have?


----------



## Thumper

If you have nice shears already, I"d just use those, I can't imagine much difference between the human and the grooming shears in actual performance.

Its worth a try~~ I know there are some people here who do their own grooming//cutting, and I think there is even a tutorial somewhere that is pretty helpful,?...Paige's, maybe? and then Sierra's bang tutorial? 
Don't forget to post pictures!!
Kara


----------



## Maxmom

I've done the Sierra bang trim. I'll see if I can find Paige's tutorial. I'll take some before and after pictures. **gulp**


----------



## Leslie

Janan~ I highly recommend watching Jodi Murphy's Havanese Grooming video before you cut a hair. She shows how to do a longer cut using just shears and another shorter cut using clippers and shears.

I've been keeping Tori in a short cut (about 2-3" long) since Sept. I use both clippers and shears.


----------



## jacqui

I use a good pair of shears so I can control the length better. I try to leave about 1 1/2 inches of fur on Phoebe's body and keep the tail and ears long. That way there isn't such a huge difference between the long and short hair.


----------



## jacqui

Also, I would highly recommend Darlah Potechtin's video. You can access the PDF download on the Talemaker Havanese website. It's thorough (over an hour long) and it's free. http://www.talemakerhavanese.com/


----------



## ls-indy

I used to just use shears to trim Daisy into a longer puppy cut. I used a credit card as a guide, and pulled her hair up at a 90 degree angle from her body to be sure it was even all around. (This was before I bought Jodi's DVDs) When we got Beau - I found it was taking too much time to do two dogs with shears - so I bought some clippers. I use them to take off the bulk, and the scissor their ears and faces and use shears and blenders to even things out. It's much faster - and I'm not going for a show dog look. Just a functional shorter cut that's easy to care for....

I'd also suggest checking out Jodi's grooming DVDs.....


----------



## nancyf

I trim Bella and Dani's hair with scissors. The large scissors don't work well for me so I use their short pair. I trim their hair depending upon the season. In summer they get a closer trim and in winter, they get a bit longer but they still have a defined puppy cut.

I trim the fur in little sections. My scissors are in the drawer of the coffee table so when we're watching TV and I've got one of them on my lap, I can trim when I see they need it. I've done this since Bella was born 3 1/2 years ago and they look really cute--and their fur is forgiving if I trim too short in one spot, you would hardly notice it (but I do the rest of that evening!).

When Dani came to us two years ago when she was 8, her hair had just been cut by our breeder but she left the face long. It was pretty but we couldn't see her eyes so I "gave her bangs" and it was like opening up the whole world to her because she could see better. The same thing happened when I gave Bella her first set of bangs around 6 months.

The thing I like about trimming them myself, aside from saving $$$, is that they never look like they just got a haircut. They aren't long and then short. I trim about every 10 days and it only takes minutes. The dogs aren't afraid because they know they get a treat after a trim--or their weekly bath. The only thing we aren't very good about keeping up is trimming their nails and brushing their teeth every day.

Trimming your Hav won't be hard and if you make a mistake, it only lasts a short while!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am all for saving money! If you want your Hav with longer hair, I would go with a shorter pair of sharp scissors. The only thing about grooming is getting your Hav to cooperate! Lots of times, they want to see what you are doing...they move around, whine, or do whatever they can get away with. It takes lots of practice to groom your Hav. 

If you want a cut about an 1- 1 1/2 inch long and you want to do the groom fast, then go for the clippers. I still do the face, legs with scissors.


----------

